# Expired: Ice Cream Sandwich 4.0 launch is live now! Enjoy!!



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

*Expired: Ice Cream Sandwich 4.0 launch is live now! Enjoy!!*


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

It's 4.0,


----------



## hotshotz79 (Oct 16, 2011)

lololol

omg ... that was so embarassing... Matias @ X:35 mark.. starts talking about 'Face Recognition unlock' feature...

and the feature doesn't work on his face to unlock.. ~ lol


----------



## arcticrobot (Oct 16, 2011)

For some reason I knew from beginning it's not going to work. Pretty funny microsoftish-style fail.


----------



## Storm (Oct 13, 2011)

Was that supposed to inspire confidence to investors and consumers? What's the point of facial recognition if one can just show a picture to the camera to unlock it? HUGE security risk.

No word on ICS Tablets or Open Source. Sorry but that is just lame. The idea that consumers have to wait many months to receive this new OS is even further asinine.


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

Storm said:


> Was that supposed to inspire confidence to investors and consumers? What's the point of facial recognition if one can just show a picture to the camera to unlock it? HUGE security risk.
> 
> No word on ICS Tablets or Open Source. Sorry but that is just lame. The idea that consumers have to wait many months to receive this new OS is even further asinine.


It depends what type of software is in there the traditional or the 3D. If it is traditional than yes there is risk but if it is 3D, I think it will be quite safe. There is a very interesting article right here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Facial_recognition_system


----------



## Storm (Oct 13, 2011)

Also, no release date on when ICS will become available......


----------



## safife2069 (Oct 19, 2011)

The SDK is available for download now on the developer website.


----------



## Storm (Oct 13, 2011)

safife2069 said:


> The SDK is available for download now on the developer website.


 Yeah but the SDK is not the source.


----------



## Varemenos (Aug 23, 2011)

Is the uploaded someone so people that didnt want to stay away at 5am can watch it too?


----------



## Chikkensoop (Oct 13, 2011)

AndroidPolice have a copy: http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/1...sandwich-galaxy-nexus-event-1-hour-recording/


----------

